# Does this HDR photo have any hope of becoming good? - Poll



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

I "tried" to fix the sky. Notice I said...TRY. The original sky was completed washed out/gray.

Please answer the poll question and feel free to comment.


Vote on the edit which is... 4 posts down. =-)


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

If it weren't so electric I think it'd be great. What's with the mega saturation?
It needs more than the sky fixed, but someone who knows what they're doing could probably definitely work with it.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 14, 2012)

It hurts to look at, especially the people on the left hand side, their clothes are basically burning off their bodies.  Tone it down a bit and I think it will look good.  Tone it down alot actually.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

It is Disney...I like to over-saturate my Disney pics for some reason. Now that I have photoshopped it so much, I cant go back and un-saturate it... I dont think.  Lemme see what I can do though.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here you go...eyes still hurt? Better?


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

haha...nice.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks better maybe up the saturation a tad.  What did you do to fix the sky?  It almost looks like paint brush strokes.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 14, 2012)

For HDR, it's awful flat.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used the ( dont shoot me please ) photoshop render clouds tool.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

fractionofasecond said:


> Looks better maybe up the saturation a tad. What did you do to fix the sky? It almost looks like paint brush strokes.



Sooo...in between my original and my edit? More towards the edit?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> For HDR, it's awful flat.



Hmmm, interesting, I thought the clock helped with creating depth.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 14, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> I used the ( dont shoot me please ) photoshop render clouds tool.



Idk, if it had some clouds in it, I think this would be a great picture.  I hate taking HDR's with no clouds, it always seems to wash out the sky.  If you can go back another day with an interesting sky, I think it will be good.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, the edit looks more like a cartoon, but it's not exactly electric!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to know if you remembered to clean your paint brushes after this one...


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

^Good, thats what I was going for.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I am guilty of turning HDRs into "cartoons" or "paintings" .  Jus' gotta' stik to de all natch-er-el look.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 14, 2012)

^Nah, that isnt as fun. haha.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 14, 2012)

I really do like the image, but I have no input on HDR because I don't do it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 14, 2012)

Your poll is short a couple of options.

Learn how to use image editing software replace a sky. (See the *Color Range* function in Photoshop)

Then make your HDR.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 15, 2012)

I took a stab at it.

A little adjustment on the saturation and contrast along with some straightening. The building and clock were about to fall.

View attachment 25761


----------



## daarksun (Nov 24, 2012)

I like the image, but the photo post looks like its lost the detail you expect to see in an hdr.  It's a nice shot though, with tons of colors, just don't saturate to heavily.


----------



## Mully (Nov 24, 2012)

Make a good puzzle or game box cover...... LOL there is hope if you look for it.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 24, 2012)

All your photographs from, what is it, Epcot? are basically the same. Extremely busy photographs of nothing much. HDRing them into cartoons doesn't decrease the visual chaos, it radically increases it.

This is another common problem with HDRs, by lifting the shadows and flattening the highlights, all parts of the image appear equally important, and detail is equally present throughout. We don't know what to look at, even if there is a clear subject it's weak and largely overwhelmed by the Everything Else.

You're not doing a good job of selecting simpler scenes with very strong and clear subjects, graphically well supported by the composition.


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice try HughGuesswho, the sky is still the big problem for me. It looks too fake. To whoever said the clock lost detail, I dont get that comment, because to me the clock looks too fake with detail, if anything I dont get why half looks detailed and half looks smooth. lol

I have a simple HDR pic I will be posting soon for those who like images like that.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 25, 2012)

I like it as is. Nice cartoonish look. If you want it natural then it is a flop. But cartoonish it is nice.


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

amolitor said:


> All your photographs from, what is it, Epcot? are basically the same. Extremely busy photographs of nothing much. HDRing them into cartoons doesn't decrease the visual chaos, it radically increases it.
> 
> This is another common problem with HDRs, by lifting the shadows and flattening the highlights, all parts of the image appear equally important, and detail is equally present throughout. We don't know what to look at, even if there is a clear subject it's weak and largely overwhelmed by the Everything Else.
> 
> You're not doing a good job of selecting simpler scenes with very strong and clear subjects, graphically well supported by the composition.



Yeah I was thinking the poll needed another option: Not a good subject for HDR


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2012)

Send me a private message when you post your hdr photo. I want to make sure I don't miss it, so I can see what good subject for hdr is. ^


----------



## thetrue (Dec 1, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Send me a private message when you post your hdr photo. I want to make sure I don't miss it, so I can see what good subject for hdr is. ^


*sniff sniff* I smell a challenge!!!!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just hope he is not yella....I just hope he is not yellow. ...I just hope he is not yellar.....I hope he is not chicken!  Haha


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't get mad cause people answered your question. If something is busy, it's busy. No subject in the pic. The grey flat clock sticks way out against the fake sky. The composition is lil funny. As are the colors. Guesswho did a good job of toning it down. But all the editing in the world doesn't fix a bad photo.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2012)

If you think im mad at your comment, then you have a bad mad-o-meter.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Dec 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, i'd say no to photoshop cloud filter 100% of the time.  If you want clouds too fill the space, I'd composite other shots you've taken of more realistic and pattern-free clouds.


----------

